# Homelite weedeater won't start. Out of ideas.



## Jasnall (May 18, 2010)

Brief history: It was my dads and used to run fine except for some problems getting fuel. I found the fuel lines were bad and the little filter end was just rolling around in the tank. So i replaced the line and the bulb fills up no problem.

Now it just wont start at all. I took it all apart last night; exhaust is clear, cleaned a lot of black grime off the cylinder head, took apart the carb and mostly visually inspected it everything looked fine diaphragm still moved, screens were clear, compression seems great. 
I put fuel directly into the motor and still no start, not even a sputter and die. I pulled the spark plug out, grounded it, and cranked it. Looks like a nice spark appears but I don't know much about plugs. I've tried the 2 stroke mixture gas, I've put un-mixed 87 in the tank, no results.

I don't know what else to do and my arm is getting sore!

Oh also i don't know where the trims should be set. I've tightened them all the way to the right then went left 2 full turns on each and tried. I heard from somewhere that's a good place to start.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

Compression seems great or compressions is great? Have you put a guage on it?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Jasnall said:


> Looks like a nice spark appears


The spark testers use a 3/16" gap, I think. Having a spark jump under compression requires a higher voltage.

When this happens to me I leave the thing in direct sunlight for a half hour before attempting starting.

You could also try one of these extremely volatile starting fluids.


----------



## Jasnall (May 18, 2010)

No i haven't used a gauge, just going by the difference in feel with the spark plug out and with it back in when pulling the starter. I guess i can get a gauge setup and test it.
I guess the main issue to look at is it doesn't fire even when i put gas directly into the cylinder.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

If you run it without oil mixed in the gas, the rest of this will be moot.

If there's fuel, spark, and compression, I'm thinking a timing problem.


----------



## Jasnall (May 18, 2010)

Timing! That was my next guess! However I don't know much about adjusting the timing. How do you even do it on these motors?


----------



## Jasnall (May 18, 2010)

IT'S ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
I put a new spark plug in and about 50 cranks later and some trim fiddling it fired up. I guess I learned that all sparks are not created equal. Like Yoyizit said "Having a spark jump under compression requires a higher voltage." Makes sense to me now. Either way taking it all apart was a good time, and it run really strong now.

Thanks to everyone that posted!


----------



## profenx (Aug 23, 2009)

2 full turns out. Mine didn't idle at 2 turns out. I went with 1.25 and it helped. Good job getting it started!

How did you clean your muffler?


----------

